# Altas E-Z Seal Jar



## msleonas (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wondering if this Atlas E-Z Seal jar is of any value. I broke the wire piece off when I was cleaning it. It was very worn down.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 20, 2011)

the bottom:


----------



## coreya (Jul 20, 2011)

No real value as it is, I take the wires off of those jars to use on ones with more value. The only atlas e-z seals that have good value are the ones with good color to them.


----------

